# receiver that can do 2.1, active xover and unbal out



## Billy Mays (May 11, 2009)

i'm interested in building a computer desk with integrated 2way speakers. the speakers are coming from parts-express, the MDF from home despot. i don't feel like soldering xovers so i want someway to do it actively.

i found this thing after some google work:

Madman Audio

that would take care of my SQ and xover needs as it seems to be a pre amp with alot of EQ options. i would then need amplification or amplification with xover ability and i need RCA unbal out for a headphone amp i have. btw, i don't know how to use that behringer piece i linked. prolly use the optical in/out.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

There's PC software that'll do it as long as you can provide independent output channels and independent amplification. Many desktop montherboards now integrate 7.1 support. You may or may not decide to invest in a higher end graphics card, but most support 8 independent outputs if not more, at the very least 6 independent, sometimes programmable outputs. As far as advanced functionality, it's up to the software of the card manufacturer. Most don't have advanced x-over networks or anything fancy like that. However, there is independent software that will let you do anything you want, any x-over setup, any EQ, any output level out of any channel you want. You have to buy it (about $50), but it'll do whatever you want. I just don't recall what it's called. :laugh: I'll have to ask my brother. He's bought a copy to use in a home theater PC setup.

You'll need to figure out how to power independent channels. You can use car amplifiers powered by PC power supplies even.


----------



## br85 (May 2, 2008)

DSP Crossover for PC. Frequency Allocator.

^that one?


----------



## Billy Mays (May 11, 2009)

mvw2 said:


> There's PC software that'll do it as long as you can provide independent output channels and independent amplification. Many desktop montherboards now integrate 7.1 support. You may or may not decide to invest in a higher end graphics card, but most support 8 independent outputs if not more, at the very least 6 independent, sometimes programmable outputs. As far as advanced functionality, it's up to the software of the card manufacturer. Most don't have advanced x-over networks or anything fancy like that. However, there is independent software that will let you do anything you want, any x-over setup, any EQ, any output level out of any channel you want. You have to buy it (about $50), but it'll do whatever you want. I just don't recall what it's called. :laugh: I'll have to ask my brother. He's bought a copy to use in a home theater PC setup.
> 
> You'll need to figure out how to power independent channels. You can use car amplifiers powered by PC power supplies even.





br85 said:


> DSP Crossover for PC. Frequency Allocator.
> 
> ^that one?


sweet. so with that out of the way i could just grab a decent HT receiver and run each speaker to it's own channel and be done? all i really care about is transporting PC and amping a 2 channel 2 way and maybe a sub or a large woofer i'd use as a sub.


----------



## br85 (May 2, 2008)

Billy Mays said:


> sweet. so with that out of the way i could just grab a decent HT receiver and run each speaker to it's own channel and be done? all i really care about is transporting PC and amping a 2 channel 2 way and maybe a sub or a large woofer i'd use as a sub.


All you need for 2 way + sub is 5 discrete outputs from a sound card and 5 independant channels of poweramplification. That's all.


----------

